# Corvette a Better Investment?



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

Compared to cars like the GTO, wouldn't a 2005 C-6 for mid 30's be a more wise investment than a new GTO? In terms of resale in 4-5 years? I notice that Vettes don't seem to depreciate, especially once they are a year old and that initial "drive it off the lot" hit is taken by the new owner. So wouldn't a 2005 C-6 be a wise car to buy for mid 30s?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

YES A VETTE WILL BE A BETTER INVESTMENT THAN A GTO. but in 10 or so years, there will be a lot more vettes than GTO's. so, in years to come the gto will be more money to the table than a vette. vette=got to have it factor :cool


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

My thoughts are if you are buying a car for an investment, you are putting your money in the toilet. That includes a C6, a Porsche, a Toyota, or a Ford GT. I can do a lot better in moderate investment funds than even the hemi Cuda Convertible. 9,000 at a 12% return from 1970 till now would give you 576,000. Figuring a more realistic, less risk number like 8% that original 9k is 144,000. Remeber the hemi's that pull a half million have 10-20 thousand miles and sit except for car shows. A more realistic number is 100,000 to 150,00 for a 40k mnimum driver. 

As far as the GTO versus Vette, the Vette production has really been ramped up with the C6. My guess is, since dealers are flooding the market with $3,000 off sticker Vettes the C6 will do worse than previous Vette's but better than most cars as far as holding value.

Kwiktsi just bought an 05 for $20,000, and when I traded my 05 a year ago I got 24,900 for it. I lost 6200 in a nine month period or 20%. My C6 is worth 37,500 as a wholesale number and I paid 42,900 for it a year ago so in 1 year I lost about 13%. I'd say the Vette did a little bit better.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Gotta agree with Fergy here. 

You should never confuse a car with an investment. A car is a consumable like toilet paper or a meal at a restaurant. In some very rare circumstances and after a very long time when a few, well cared for examples are left, a car sometimes becomes a hot collectors item. I call that a long shot. Is that an investment strategy? Not for me! I like investments with better defined risk and more certain returns.

How long do you realistically plan to hold the car? If it's less than 5 years, the depreciation will reduce your "investment" to maybe 20-30% of original cost. How much will it be driven? Will you keep it in pristine condition? What's the competition? The market is about to be flooded with cheap high-powered cars. Mustang, Camaro, Challenger, Charger & 300C SRT8, a new GTO & Toyota Supra. 

And, auto fashion is about as fickle as clothing fashion. The power craze of today will come and go just like it did in the 60's and 70's. The SUV love affair of the last decade has just ended. Can you predict the timing of all this consumer change in "taste". I doubt it.

Nope, cars are a use em and lose em proposition. Enjoy it and don't worry about woulda, coulda, shoulda. Take your investment dollars and look for a few well managed funds and maybe a few equities that you like. Take maximum advantage advantage of the 401K at work. And, make sure you maintain your home in a well chosen neighborhood.


----------



## urnuts (Jan 16, 2005)

*Investment*

I'm sure he's not really talking about "investment" in the true sense of the word, but rather from a philosophical standpoint- some cars just make a bit more sense than others. 
They'll all drop like a rock when it come to depreciation, etc, but some are worth a bit more than others, and some are more desireable (easier to sell), if not worth more money.
And, though mentioned, let somebody else take the 1st year "whack". 
I've bought 1-2 year old cars, driven them for 1-2 years, and sold them literally for what I paid for them.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> My thoughts are if you are buying a car for an investment, you are putting your money in the toilet.


Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! And that is your GTO Forum quote of the day!

That said, yes, a Corvette will depreciate more slowly than a GTO. You are comparing the prices of new GTO to a used Corvette, though. If you want a high-powered, RWD car, your best bet at this time is to find a low mileage 2005. Those are downright cheap at around $20K.

Speaking of Corvettes, the 2005s have a couple of BIG issues which are hurting their resale value -- which is why you're seeing the prices dropping down where they are:

The manual transmissions have a scary high failure rate. Because the hydraulic fluid line is too close to a heat source, the fluid cooks, so your tranny goes blamo. No such problems with the auto, though. Still hasn't been completely cleared up -- even on the 2007s.

There's also something called the "dead battery syndrome" where if you don't lock the car after leaving it -- something stays on until the battery's dead. That was corrected with the 2006s.

Good to see you, Wing_Nut. How are your new rides?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

urnuts said:


> I'm sure he's not really talking about "investment" in the true sense of the word, but rather from a philosophical standpoint- some cars just make a bit more sense than others.
> They'll all drop like a rock when it come to depreciation, etc, but some are worth a bit more than others, and some are more desireable (easier to sell), if not worth more money.
> And, though mentioned, let somebody else take the 1st year "whack".
> I've bought 1-2 year old cars, driven them for 1-2 years, and sold them literally for what I paid for them.


Point taken.

I understand he didn't mean a true investment but as a Finance guy I get this nervous tick in my eye when I hear the words car and investment in the same sentence. It may be a subtle thing but calling it an investment is one way people rationalize their spending decisions. I have a tendency to resist calling it anything but spending money.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Good to see you, Wing_Nut. How are your new rides?


Hi, the Volvo has been great so far. I left the mfg sector in PA to join a private equity investment firm. I'm now shuttling back and forth between home in State College, PA and Manhattan/Stamford, CT. It's about a 300 mile one way commute through some absolutely brutal traffic. As much as I enjoyed the GTO with a 6spd manual, I am really glad the XC90 is an auto. It's also quiter, with a cushier ride, Nav system, Sirius Sat Radio, and can haul all my stuff between home and a corporate apartment in Stamford. Also, no one does better seats than Volvo. I really don't mind being in this thing for 4-5 hours at a time. 

With winter fast approaching, I'll feel a lot better about commuting in the Volvo than I would have in the GTO.

Of course the fun factor has gone way down. 
The Volvo hasn't been over 100 yet and I'm not sure I'd want to.

My wife has had the R500 for quite a while now and there have been no complaints. I still think it's a bit odd/ugly but, she likes it better than the SUV.

I'll be lurking and checking in from time to time.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

thecommish16 said:


> Compared to cars like the GTO, wouldn't a 2005 C-6 for mid 30's be a more wise investment than a new GTO?...



Maybe, but I can't put my 2 kids in the back of a Vette!


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

You guys make great points. I didn't mean it as an "investment", I meant in terms of resale in 3-4 years (which is my limit on a GTO or the Vette, I need to be more "mature" LOL).

I just figure I could get a few good years out of the vette. However, I did notice the "stealth" comment...that is a concern of mine. They are very flashy cars, and that's a drawback for me, I'm not into getting stared at pulling into the pizza place , so thats a negative. 

I guess my point is that if the insurance is the same, and the resale is so much greater, than a Vette seems like a better decision in the sportscarworld.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

and wingnut I can imagine, im from the area you mention and i can only imagine the traffic, WOW!


----------



## badnblack--- (Nov 3, 2006)

Just buy the car you want. We spend so much time in our cars commuting to work and back, i figure you may as well enjoy what you drive.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah you are probably right about that


----------



## DamienChaos (Nov 14, 2005)

My opinion is that the Corvette would have significantly better resale value in 4-5 years. I bought my '95 C4 in 1998 (19k mi) for around $21k. Sticker price in '95 was ~$45k. I just checked the trade-in value on KBB.com and it is still around $11k. Nothing particularly noteworthy about the car (LT1, auto, perf axle, bronze tint targa roof, 17x9.5F, 17x11R, etc.) except that it is in excellent condition (65kmi). 

It is true that the car lost half its value in three years. However, it has taken eight years for the car to decrease in value by another ~50%. That was my original reason for buying the car over a much cheaper used '95 Trans Am. The TA, if in roughly the same condition, would be worth ~$5k on a trade today. 

However, I fell in love with the C4 and have no intention of letting it go, making everything above completely moot. I would have traded the TA no doubt, and that would have saved me $5k on the GTO. However, if I had it to do over would I buy the C4 again, regardless of the financial considerations? You bet! 

Get the car you *WANT*...that way you're not always looking for something newer or shinier. Although I didn't "need" to replace my C4 as a daily driver, I knew the GTO would be a car I would hold onto for a long, long time. The resale value is horrible on these cars, but it's that way on any new vehicle. The good thing about the GTO is, I think most folks here would attest, you definitely fall lin love with driving the car. There will always be something newer, shinier, and faster...so get what makes YOU happy!

DC


----------



## newagegoat (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes, a Corvette is a much better investment, but no car is a good investment. If you’re worried about that buy real estate and that's not a guarantee in this economy. I have had several Corvettes and one 05 GTO and in the end I lost out on all of them, though in 10 years from now the Corvette will hold a much better price tag because it’s more of a coveted icon to own by Americans.


----------



## newagegoat (Mar 3, 2005)

LYNMUP said:


> Maybe, but I can't put my 2 kids in the back of a Vette!



Ya, try putting a baby seat in the back of one though. That's what caused my wife to dump hers. I guess we should have checked to make sure the car seat would fit before leaving the dealer. The back seat was so large I just assumed it would fit.


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

I love the Corvette, and I will have one some day, but there are two things
that I don't like:

1. I can't take my girlfriend and her daughter out for a drive at same time.

2. The interior quality is absolute crap compared to the GTO. If you're buying a Vette, money should not be an issue, but for what you're paying, quality of materials should be. Test drove an 05 Vette with 7K miles on it, and the drivers side seat leather was already chafed/almost tearing on the side!


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

I love the Corvette, and I will have one some day, but there are two things
that I don't like:

1. I can't take my girlfriend and her daughter out for a drive at same time.

2. The interior quality is absolute crap compared to the GTO. If you're buying a Vette, money should not be an issue, but for what you're paying, quality of materials should be. Test drove an 05 Vette with 7K miles on it, and the drivers side seat leather was already chafed/almost tearing on the side!


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

And now I feel like a tard for accidentally submitting twice!

:willy:


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Go with the GTO. As much fun as a Vette is, it is not very practical and will quickly become a pain in the ass. With a Vette you'll fret about every nick and chip and every punk on the street that will want to race or harass you. Old farts will tell you how stupid you are and that you really don't know a dam thing about Vettes because they've been there since the beginning of time and owned ‘em all. The are a lot of so called Corvette "experts" out there. Just ask 'em, they will tell you. So...if you are willing to put up with all the societal crap that comes with a Vette than go for it. If you want some practicability and a kick ass car, go with the GTO.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

GRR_RRR said:


> Go with the GTO. As much fun as a Vette is, it is not very practical and will quickly become a pain in the ass. With a Vette you'll fret about every nick and chip and every punk on the street that will want to race or harass you. Old farts will tell you how stupid you are and that you really don't know a dam thing about Vettes because they've been there since the beginning of time and owned ‘em all. The are a lot of so called Corvette "experts" out there. Just ask 'em, they will tell you. So...if you are willing to put up with all the societal crap that comes with a Vette than go for it. If you want some practicability and a kick ass car, go with the GTO.


Well said...now if they would offer some REAL incentives on the 06's, it would be more inviting. These guys dont seem to be budging


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GRR_RRR said:


> Go with the GTO. As much fun as a Vette is, it is not very practical and will quickly become a pain in the ass. With a Vette you'll fret about every nick and chip and every punk on the street that will want to race or harass you. Old farts will tell you how stupid you are and that you really don't know a dam thing about Vettes because they've been there since the beginning of time and owned ‘em all. The are a lot of so called Corvette "experts" out there. Just ask 'em, they will tell you. So...if you are willing to put up with all the societal crap that comes with a Vette than go for it. If you want some practicability and a kick ass car, go with the GTO.


I have to disagree with some things. 

The Vette, except for the rear seat, is more practical. The hatch is huge. It's a little, but not alot harder to get in. Half the time I got out of my GTO I hit my head,(shut up I know it explains alot) and the door opens better on the C6 so it's easier to get out of. 

A lot of people check you out, so that is a drawback. Easiest way to shut up the old farts is to tell them that the C6 runs mid 12's tops out at 186 and gets over 30 mpg on the highway. Till they own a C6 they don't know squat. 

Most kids want to race a GTO not someone in a Vette. Takers for the Vette are usually serious. I always had Civics with fart cans revving on the GTO, none with the Vette. 

My opinion is, don't buy an 05 Vette. They have had some issues and these problems are all fixed in the 06. (Crankshaft bolts loosening, dead battery syndrome, a poor rear end design that leads to failures if you abuse it) If you can swing an 06 or 07 Vette and don't need a back seat I'd go for that. If it's too much $$$ for the Vette you'll get 85% of the car a Vette is for 70% of the money. Part of the initial money savings will be lost in resale, but if you are financing there is intrest to think of that will help offset depreciation. 

Trust me on this too, you'll fret about every chip, nick and scratch on the GTO just as much as you would on a Vette. You will love either car, there is basically no wrong decision between the two.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

newagegoat said:


> Ya, try putting a baby seat in the back of one though. That's what caused my wife to dump hers. I guess we should have checked to make sure the car seat would fit before leaving the dealer. The back seat was so large I just assumed it would fit.


We have two in the back seat now. One is a Graco with the base so the seat pops in and out with just the pull of a lever. It also has a stroller the baby seat fits in. The other one is a Alfa Omega by Summit. Our boys are 3 months and 2 years old. A rear facing seat is the only problem, it's the rear facing ones that limit you on space. This car has more room compared to many 4 doors we test drove. No matter how good the deal is, without fitting the baby's, we won't buy!

Just look at my sig and you'll see what I mean about my babies!


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

A vehicle is not an investment......it's a necessity, or sometimes an indulgence. Either way, it depreciates as soon as you drive it off the lot. I am looking into real estate now for an investment.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> I have to disagree with some things.
> 
> The Vette, except for the rear seat, is more practical. The hatch is huge. It's a little, but not alot harder to get in. Half the time I got out of my GTO I hit my head,(shut up I know it explains alot) and the door opens better on the C6 so it's easier to get out of.
> 
> ...


Don't take it personal. I love Vettes. There is just such a big price difference, why is there even a decision? If can only afford one and you have kid(s) then the Goat is the only option, IMHO.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GRR_RRR said:


> Don't take it personal. I love Vettes. There is just such a big price difference, why is there even a decision? If can only afford one and you have kid(s) then the Goat is the only option, IMHO.


The price difference isn't as big as you think. Sure if you get a loaded Vette it's 55-60k, but mine was, after discounts 42,900. There are some dealers selling base Vettes for 39,800-39,900 brand new. 

You are correct though, if you need more than 2 seats the GTO's the car. I've got a situation change that has me thinking that March will be the month the second GTO I've owned shows up. It all depends on what's left on lots and how much they will discount. If I can get one that is new for 28,000 or so it's a done deal. No the C6 isn't for sale, this is an addition to the fleet.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

its all a hard decision...if the GTO would drop down to 28-29k, it would be a no brainer. I just dont feel right about 33 grand for this thing...it comes off rather plain inside, is it that kinda quality? I mean for 33 plus tax etc you have some good choices of cars, but im a muscle car fan...so...

are there any solid dates for the new camaro? is it NEXT summer? or the one after? what mode year?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

thecommish16 said:


> its all a hard decision...if the GTO would drop down to 28-29k, it would be a no brainer. I just dont feel right about 33 grand for this thing...it comes off rather plain inside, is it that kinda quality? I mean for 33 plus tax etc you have some good choices of cars, but im a muscle car fan...so...
> 
> are there any solid dates for the new camaro? is it NEXT summer? or the one after? what mode year?


From the last build date I have heard the spring of 2008. So if the Camaro is in great shape, that is an option.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

:cheers


fergyflyer said:


> I have to disagree with some things.
> 
> The Vette, except for the rear seat, is more practical. The hatch is huge. It's a little, but not alot harder to get in. Half the time I got out of my GTO I hit my head,(shut up I know it explains alot) and the door opens better on the C6 so it's easier to get out of.
> 
> ...



Fergy, You always have the most level-headed posts. I truly look forward
to reading them! Thanks for staying on the forum. :cheers 
Richard


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> its all a hard decision...if the GTO would drop down to 28-29k, it would be a no brainer. I just dont feel right about 33 grand for this thing...it comes off rather plain inside, is it that kinda quality? I mean for 33 plus tax etc you have some good choices of cars, but im a muscle car fan...so...
> 
> are there any solid dates for the new camaro? is it NEXT summer? or the one after? what mode year?



Did you see this thead?
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10382
You should buy it now!
arty:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

CPO's GTO said:


> :cheers
> 
> 
> Fergy, You always have the most level-headed posts. I truly look forward
> ...


Thanks to everyone here for letting me stick around. 

There are others that do a much better job than I do at staying level headed. B A comes to mind quickly, but there are many others. 

By far this is the best internet forum I've found.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks for the link, but I am looking for an automatic, but I appreciate the link. I may go back to pontiac this weekend and see if they want to talk down the price a little with winter coming so fast.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Dec 5, 2006)

If your looking for a Vette, I can deffinately fulfill your needs. I work in Sales at Les Stanford Chevrolet, One of the US's Largest Vette Dealer. If there is something in particular you are looking for, feel free to PM me.


----------



## 02MillenniumVette (Dec 3, 2006)

The Corvette will always have a higher re-sale value than the GTO. Just look at the F-bodies, you can get a low mileage '02 Camaro or Firebird, V8 model, for around $16k and a low mileage '02 Vette is around $32k and up. Its really all personal preferance. If you dont need a back seat then get the Vette, if you do then get the GTO. :cheers


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

LYNMUP said:


> Maybe, but I can't put my 2 kids in the back of a Vette!


:agree :agree


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

I seem to remember the 94 Impala ss' that were bring strong money when they were several years old and high miles. Like $18,000 with 60,000 miles. Don't forget the camaro will be $45,0000, Chargers with all the toys are 45,000. Makes the GTO look like a bargain at $20,000. I can see them bring $12,000 anytime soon. BUT what do I know I bought a new GTO for 18,400 and a new Z06 for 39,900


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> Gotta agree with Fergy here.
> 
> You should never confuse a car with an investment. A car is a consumable like toilet paper or a meal at a restaurant. In some very rare circumstances and after a very long time when a few, well cared for examples are left, a car sometimes becomes a hot collectors item. I call that a long shot. Is that an investment strategy? Not for me! I like investments with better defined risk and more certain returns.
> 
> ...



supra?! Where?!


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> its all a hard decision...if the GTO would drop down to 28-29k, it would be a no brainer. I just dont feel right about 33 grand for this thing...it comes off rather plain inside, is it that kinda quality? I mean for 33 plus tax etc you have some good choices of cars, but im a muscle car fan...so...
> 
> are there any solid dates for the new camaro? is it NEXT summer? or the one after? what mode year?


i have the red hot int. in mine i wouldnt really call it plain. i paid 32
and i didnt even test drive it. all i did was start it in the lot.:lol: 
kinda had my mind made up,but i wasn't dissapointed.
i would certainly consider a vette though if i didnt have 3 kids.


----------



## kagtech (Dec 6, 2006)

*RE: Corvetter a Better Investments??*

I will bide my time as I wait it out for the VETTE I will get one day. The 05 was delightful to see until I saw the recalls but still does not matter as there is a aftermarket to resolve those issues yourself. My buddy is a salesman with a local Chevrolet dealer told me to just wait it out as they will always have 05-06 Vettes around.

I wanted the GTO as I am a TORQUE fanatic :cool and it was differrent just like owning a 1969 Pontiac Firebird compared to a 1969 Camaro. As when I was a teenager seems everyone had a Camaro still do to this day as it was cheap peformance for the buck.

The 04 GTO I have is VERY FUN.. to drive but man the 06 GTO is very enticing but I honest can see the money spent to acquire another can go into my 69 Firebird and/or 04 GTO.

As for the VETTE will always strive to own it just have to wait till I am older as my foot is still heavy.. :willy:


----------

